# Installation Quote



## AbbeysRoad (Dec 22, 2008)

Hello Everyone!!

Just got off the phone with the Dealer. I was quoted an installation price of $300.00 (Canadian) of a Quickie Flush system on our 2009 250RS.

Is this correct? Is this because of the removal of the underbelly and such?

Thanks folks.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

AbbeysRoad said:


> Hello Everyone!!
> 
> Just got off the phone with the Dealer. I was quoted an installation price of $300.00 (Canadian) of a Quickie Flush system on our 2009 250RS.
> 
> ...


Are you any good with tools? I know of a few OB's that had the dealer through in a free QF with installation when they bought there TT. I was quoted $65.00 plus parts two years ago. James


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

It's worth about 1 hour of skilled labor, maybe 1.5 if they're taking their time. The parts are about $25 USD.

I had never done this in my life and am certainly not an RV technician. It took me about 2 hours to do it fiddling around with the wrong tools, staring and thinking for long periods of time before drilling. The bottom is easily dropped down by removing a few tek screws and anything else in the way can be unscrewed too. I had to remove both of my rear stabilizers before I could get the bottom loose. Again, no biggie.

Bottom line. Sounds high to me. In US dollars I would say maximum 1.5 hours of labor at $75 per hour = $112.50 + $25 parts = $137.50 for the whole job.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Sounds high to me. How did they break the costs down?


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

I agree.... way to high! The flush should run around 25-30 bucks...... I installed my own and I don't see $250.00 in labor. A few tools, some silicone and you're in business.

Mike


----------



## AbbeysRoad (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks, that's what we suspected. We will call them again to confirm, and if this remains the price we will install it ourselves.

Thanks again for your help.

Brad and Julie


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

AbbeysRoad said:


> Thanks, that's what we suspected. We will call them again to confirm, and if this remains the price we will install it ourselves.
> 
> Thanks again for your help.
> 
> Brad and Julie


Don't worry, it isn't too bad to install. We can talk you through it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Thanks, that's what we suspected. We will call them again to confirm, and if this remains the price we will install it ourselves.
> 
> Thanks again for your help.
> 
> Brad and Julie


Don't worry, it isn't too bad to install. We can talk you through it.
[/quote]

With installing it yourself, you'll also have first hand knowledge of how the device works and if any repairs are needed in the future you won't be dependent on the dealer (at their ridiculous pricing)


----------



## Pooh&Tigger (Oct 20, 2008)

If you check campingworld.com, they only quote 80$ for installation. Plus the part totals out around 100$.

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/...access-kit/7332


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Pooh&Tigger said:


> If you check campingworld.com, they only quote 80$ for installation. Plus the part totals out around 100$.
> 
> http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/...access-kit/7332


If I know Camping World there would be fine print on the install that with an enclosed belly it would be more $$$. Just a quess.

I Put one on my 32bhds and 27rsds with very little difficulty.

And like others said 300. sounds very high.

John


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

The part for me was $35 and the labor was $100. And that was at the dealer. $300 is way overboard. ---Mike


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Did it myself -- and i am not a technical guy ....

$30 for the Tornado...

6.00 for the Beer ...

1.5 hours later it was done ....

If I had to do it again it would take about 30 minutes ... the first time i was extremely nervous... (and a little drunk by the time i finished) .. LOL


----------



## AbbeysRoad (Dec 22, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thanks, that's what we suspected. We will call them again to confirm, and if this remains the price we will install it ourselves.
> 
> Thanks again for your help.
> 
> Brad and Julie


Don't worry, it isn't too bad to install. We can talk you through it.
[/quote]

With installing it yourself, you'll also have first hand knowledge of how the device works and if any repairs are needed in the future you won't be dependent on the dealer (at their ridiculous pricing)
[/quote]
Thanks for all the advice and support, unless they give us a much better price it looks like we will be installing it ourselves. I would like to have it in place before our fist trip out, and installing it ourselves may just spark some more confidence for even more mods. Be ready for more questions when the parts come in. Ha Ha.

Thanks again,

Brad and Julie


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

My last suggestion.......

If you're going to do it yourself, install it before the weather turns hot! Cooler temps keep the odor down......









Mike


----------

